# Young couple



## Fotofashion.no (Jul 23, 2011)

Had this couple in my studio for a shoot. 

















I don't like clean studio backgrounds, so I added textures in post.


----------



## Meekminx (Jul 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say, great job! 

On the last one, and this is just a personal nitpick, but her shirt seems a little strange. I know it's one of those open backed shirts, but from this angle, it just seems.....weird. 

Other than that, I love this shots!


----------



## Bo4key (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the first one, great capture


----------



## Scoody (Jul 23, 2011)

They are all great but the back of the blouse is a bit of a distraction in the last one.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe you did a real nice job, way to go. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 23, 2011)

These are great! Love your lighting especially


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice.  Geaux, Ghache, oheytyler would be in love with his Bieber hair.


----------



## anthony003 (Aug 6, 2011)

Are those picture digital background or are they actual backdrops


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 6, 2011)

love the filters on #2 and #3


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 9, 2011)

wow these are pretty close to perfect.  great job


----------



## djk (Aug 10, 2011)

love the unconventional backdrops


----------



## Profepix (Aug 10, 2011)

GR8 Job i like the first one!


----------



## Puddlestomper (Aug 13, 2011)

Really great pictures! Love the backdrops, lighting, and poses.


----------



## EmilRye (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone above above - really great shots! 

I'm around the age of your models, and I would tell all my friends so go to you to have their photo taken - let's hope they will do the same


----------



## Bynx (Aug 13, 2011)

All great shots. If they were wearing parkas in the second shot it would look right in place. The background looks like scratches on ice and lighting looks cool.


----------



## moeglydesign (Aug 13, 2011)

The light in these are awesome! What type of lighting do you use?


----------



## cnutco (Aug 13, 2011)

Very nice!

What was your setup?

Thanks for sharing.


----------

